# New Audi TT owner



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, My name is Lewis, I'm 21 years old, I live in the north east and as of January 24th I am the proud owner of an Audi TT Quattro 225.

I'm interested in meeting other TT owners and possibly attending cruises and shows, so I'm looking to join the TTOC.

I'm also hoping to learn a few things about the TT and cars in general along the way.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lewis, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Lewis, welcome


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome messages


----------



## antguest1983 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Lewis where in North East are you? I'm in South Yorkshire. Got the 3.2 v6


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

antguest1983 said:


> Hi Lewis where in North East are you? I'm in South Yorkshire. Got the 3.2 v6


I live in County Durham, I always spend some time in Yorkshire during the summer, I love the V6, it was always between the 225 and the V6 when I was looking to buy. shortly after deciding on the 225 a 3.2 V6 flew past me and you cant beat that exhaust note.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

